# japan 2013 overall camera sales



## nda (Jan 13, 2014)

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/japan-2013-overall-sales-numbers-sony-dslrslt-presence-shrinks-mirrorless-share-increases/

???


----------



## Albi86 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm mostly impressed by Sigma. 12.9% of share, not too far away from Canon and Nikon.
And also, it does seem that Nikon has gained quite a bit of share.


----------



## Albi86 (Jan 15, 2014)

A somehow not very popular topic :


----------

